# Are oysters alright?



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

I just bought a pound and a half of fresh mussels from the grocercy store, and i noticed right by the seafood section, they had a can of oysters, it was decently cheap so i said, ehh what the heck i'll buy it. If it's not good for them, i guess i'll try one raw, and if i don't like them, i'll throw them away. So what kind of nutritional value do oysters have for Ps? Just the same as mussels and other shellfish?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Although I've never tried it, my strong suspicion would be that the oyster would totally cloud up the water.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Although I've never tried it, my strong suspicion would be that the oyster would totally cloud up the water.


hmm..... k. That's why i haven't tried it yet.. I'll wait on it for now


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Personally I would stick to a freshwater fish that I know is ok. But that is just me.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Personally I would stick to a freshwater fish that I know is ok. But that is just me.


Alright, looks like i'm forced to try a raw oyster then... I don't want to risk anything to F up my tank or fish


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i would have thought it would be safe..................but then again it isnt my fish that its geting fed too


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Canned oysters are best eaten cooked IMO. Get some olive oil, a little butter & some crushed garlic, then pan-saute the stuff with some fresh baby spinach. Salt and pepper to taste. enjoy!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

shuck them bitches raw out the shell with the ladies and bang alllllll night.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If on the label the ingredients include preservatives, I would not feed them to the fish.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to feed the Ps oysters? As mentioned, if there are preservatives dont give it to them. Otherwise you could try.

Raw oysters on a cracker with cocktail sauce! mmmmm.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Take whole, live oysters and place them on your gas barbeque.
Once they open slightly, take a knife and pry them open, tossing away the "Top" shell.

Keeping the oyster in it's "Juice" on the "Bottom" shell, let it simmer on the grill as you "Bath" it with a mixure of melted butter mixed with Tobasco Sauce. (Use plenty of Tobasco, it weakens as it cooks...)

Let the oyster simmer like this for a few minutes, and DAMN!

This is my absolutely favorite treat in the world!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

this thread gives lot of tips about oysters huh


----------

